# Gamecam



## Carnificis (27. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche eine kostenlose Gamecame ich hab hier bereits im Forum gesucht blos wurde in diesen Threads eher ne Diskusion dargestellt welche cam besser ist und nicht klar hervorkam welche jetzt gut und kostenlos ist -.-'
also könnt ihr mir helfen aber bitte nur kostenlose hab nähmlich momentan kein geld für sowas^^

Danke!

Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness,
Carnificis


----------



## Carnificis (28. September 2007)

kennt hier denn keiner ein paar vernünftige gamecams????


----------



## VB7T (29. September 2007)

??? sry, weil ich so dumm frag.. 

aber was is ne gamecam?


----------



## Cruser (29. September 2007)

Ersmal @Carnificis ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du so eine meinst http://www.dooyoo.de/webcams/sitecom-voice...vp-004/1094102/ oder eine wo man in Game Videos machen kann, wenn du eine meinst wo man Ingame Videos machen kann dan ist am besten fraps http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13010723.html. Nunja und wenn du das auch ned möchtest geh einfach mal auf googel.de da wirste 100% was finden


----------



## Tera-Froce (29. September 2007)

Genau einfach mal bei goggle gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.planetgamecam.com/?locid=download


----------



## Carnificis (29. September 2007)

ich hab ja bei google gesucht aber das ist ja so als ob ich in supermarkt gehe und zuccini kaufen zu gehen ohne zu wissen was dat überhaupt ist^^
sprich ich hatte keine ahnung worauf ich zu achten hatte also danke für eure hilfe java script:emoticon


Mit dämonischen Grüßen aus der World of Darkness der "Art of War",
Bulvai Bulshoteye


----------

